# i'm starting a new shop



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

whats up,
i'm goin to be starting a new shop in the sacramento area in the next 2 yrs, i'm waiting that long so that i can research and learn a few tricks of the trade. i'm already good with cars i've taken 4 yrs of auto and i'm a total nissan gear head. any helping words would be great, thanks all. PEACE.
-rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

ooo i wanna start up my own shop one day too 
once you're done yours would you give me some tips?? hehe


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats great for you man. Wish you were on the East coast.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

big business tip...pack your bag and move to Orlando...THEN start your business.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

haha, sorry guys but i'm in love with northren cali, my nissan/import shop is gunna sell all the parts for anything imported, and i've taken auto for many yrs and i'm goin to be gettin certified here in the next yr or so. i've been playin with my friends rides and making them go faster for about 2 yrs now, i've even made my own sentra move pretty damn good. anyways my shop is goin to have a car audio section in it as well, being that i have worked for a car audio place on and off for about 2 yrs, i think that this will give me an edge on the competion. i hate hondas but i know how make them fast so i think that i can make money off those suckers.

another thing that i'm gunna do to draw some attention to my shop is that on opening day i'm going to have an import car show, only for imports. reason being that up here in the hills above sacramento, if you have anything but a muscle car your not allowed to go to the local car shows, which i think is bullsh!t, so i'm going to start my own!  anyways if you guys have any other ideas, or see potential problems with my ideas, i'd love to hear some feedback, after all YOUR my potential customers. so dont be shy! thanks

PS if you cant give CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM dont post!

thanks-


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

having trouble with a name? 

can you guys help me, i live between south lake tahoe and sacramento, any sugestions. 
late
rob


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

right on honda eater. i live in SF so every time i go up to tahoe i will pass your shop. if i have to drive my 200 up to tahoe, i will just stop buy for a tune up before and after every trip hahaah. if you can cut us nissan owners a deal then i will come up to buy everything. and make you install my speakers. and make you do everything else i havent been able to do. i guess i'll pay for labor too, if i HAVE TO! jk. that would be awesome tho, to finally have a (somewhat) local car store who specializes on nissans instead of hondas.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i will for sure cut the nissan homies a break, but i still gotta run a bissness, but i'll for sure cut some breaks, for as low as i can. but dude, i can put in your speakers right now! i've worked at the local car audio place for like 2 yrs, what do you need installed? i've done it all in my sentra and in many many many other cars as well. hit me back with what you want done i'll do it for less then half what anywhere else will do it for!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> *whats up,
> i'm goin to be starting a new shop in the sacramento area in the next 2 yrs, i'm waiting that long so that i can research and learn a few tricks of the trade. i'm already good with cars i've taken 4 yrs of auto and i'm a total nissan gear head. any helping words would be great, thanks all. PEACE.
> -rob *


I live in South Sac/Elk Grove, let talk and get some ideas together. I'm thinking of doing the same thing in Sacto. Send me a PM and let's talk.

Q in Sac


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

hey honda eater got aim? pm me your aim, or just pm me, and maybe we can work something out


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

*whats up Q*

yea, thats cool we shouuld talk some time, i'll pm you with my AIM and email, but a yea, i've been just tryin to get a feel for what my fellow car people want from a shop, i know what i would want, but you know what i'm saying. anyways i really was wanting to put my shop in el dorado hills, theres no import car type places in that area and the closest ones are sac, if we had one there all the imports would come to us, from placerville, el do hills and most parts of folsom and in to oragevale. if your planing on starting a shop of your own, then we should tag team on that shit, you know what i'm saying! haha, alright bro, i gunna get going.

HEY ALL OF YOU ...write in and tell me what you want in your local shop, i want to know, so that i can make a lot of people happy with badass cars, and badass service, and so that i can make money doin' it! lol!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Basically a real life Nissanforums. A place where you can go and shoot the shit about your ride. Somewhere you can go where a tech can give you advice on what direction you want to go with your ride. Also, if you are having a problem ... someone to point out the resolution to it. No bullshit or liars ... honest truthful professionals ready and willing. (You always hear about those shop's mechs that are dicks and really don't help. Seems like they just want your money.) Once all that's been worked out, then the shop could help you get the best deal on the parts and labor if needed. Imagine the numbers of customers that would come to a reputable shop with great service and prices ...  Good luck!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

yea dude i'm all about customer service and i would love it i could have a bunch of car guys hang around and talk cars and ask questions, i'm in this because i love cars and i love other people that love cars. customer staisfaction is #1 to me, actually its tied for #1 with quality workmanship, i will only hire people who are skilled and have the same attitude as i do. i'm going to make myself and my customers into a team that looks out for one another. 

thanks for you comments! and if there is anyone else out there that would like to tell me what you want in a car shop give a post!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

*OUR shop *

Mr. Mad Scientist here (aka Hondaeater, apparently) will be my partner in crim-er, business. At any rate, I just wanted to comment on the shop. Though we haven't discussed much about the layout/design, I have a vision for our little place. Couches, TV, Playstation, whatever. Just an area for people to come chill, talk about cars, play some racing games, tinker with engines out on the lot, whatever. Almost like a minature think tank of ideas and concepts or a small social community of people who share a common interest: Cars. 

There's a fair share of complications/regulations that go into creating such an environment. But that's where I come in. Honda's the car brains (for now, heh). 

It's fun to talk and dream, but it takes a lot more to make such things happen. We'll see what the future holds. But positive feedback, as we've seen on this board, is great to keep the flame burning. 

Peace (and thanks), 
Nismoist


----------

